# Simple Slouch Hat (in green)



## iloveknitting72 (Mar 14, 2014)

Hi!

I've made a hat to my niece, and she really love it. She took some pictures to put in her instagram:

http://distilleryimage1.ak.instagram.com/f19f98dcb87411e3a9940e10ce5509a5_8.jpg

http://distilleryimage9.ak.instagram.com/4beb0a36b88111e38aa9121e4b934cb1_8.jpg

http://distilleryimage2.ak.instagram.com/0036b708b87611e38fac123726e64c42_8.jpg

http://distilleryimage3.ak.instagram.com/4a9a0622b87d11e3995c0e02778f0ae3_8.jpg

The name of this pattern is "Simple Slouch Hat", and it was created by Robyn Devine. She has a blog called She Makes Hats on blogspot. Here is the link:

http://www.shemakeshats.blogspot.com


----------



## iloveknitting72 (Mar 14, 2014)

I've forgot to add the link to the pattern, I'm sorry:

http://shemakeshats.blogspot.com.br/2012/01/simple-slouch-hat.html


----------



## knovice knitter (Mar 6, 2012)

Your hat is lovely and the color perfect for you beautiful niece. She is a doll.


----------



## AKnitWit (Sep 11, 2013)

thanks for the great web site.


----------



## iloveknitting72 (Mar 14, 2014)

I don't know how to the delete this second post I've added by mistake... sorry...


----------



## iloveknitting72 (Mar 14, 2014)

knovice knitter said:


> Your hat is lovely and the color perfect for you beautiful niece. She is a doll.


Thank you (=


----------



## Kathi11 (Oct 27, 2011)

Thank you for the pattern. I think my granddaughter would really like it. She made mittens for all her friends last Christmas, this would be easy for her for this year. She kind of knits on the run without patterns so this would be ideal.


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Nice Hat.
Beautiful niece!


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

I love the simplicity of this slouch hat - looks fab on your niece - you did a great job of knitting it.
Love the color!  And thanks for the link.


----------



## mzspaz61 (Dec 9, 2011)

Thank you !


----------



## teannia (Nov 27, 2011)

Beautiful hat and beautiful niece. She looks like she's really enjoying that hat.
Thanks for sharing the photos.


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

Great hat Alexandre. The photos are very nice. Love to see them. Thank you. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Love it !! Thanks and what a beautiful niece you have!


----------



## pzoe (Mar 17, 2011)

I've had my eye on this patten. Your creation is beautiful.

Pzoe


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Lovely hat, lovely niece, lovely gift!!!


----------



## NellieKnitter (Sep 10, 2012)

Beautiful niece and lovely hat. I like the background also. Thanks for the link.


----------



## glenniemae (Mar 13, 2011)

Great hat and lovely niece! Thanks for the link. :thumbup:


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

Good morning! Love this hat! And love the model. Thanks so much for this link. And how easy does this pattern seem? This might just be what I want to make for the windy Spring weather that seems to have finally come to stay. Thanks so much. Happy Needling. jberg


----------



## joy ann (Mar 21, 2011)

Love the hat on your niece but not so much on the website. Do you think your knitting might have been a little loser, that's the difference? Would love to make but want it to look like yours!!


----------



## Dianedanusia (Mar 13, 2012)

Thanks so much for posting......I love this slouch.

Your photos of your niece are beautiful.


----------



## cjssr (Oct 30, 2012)

Thanks, this pattern is great for our church group to make for charity.


----------



## Isuel (Sep 27, 2011)

Lovely hat beautiful niece.


----------



## Cin (Jul 8, 2011)

Beautiful girl; lovely hat!


----------



## Angelbeader (Apr 14, 2011)

Thanks so much, great patterns!

Mari


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

Very nice hat!! Cute girl, too. Thanks for the pattern!


----------



## Abuela (Apr 27, 2011)

Thanks. I think this will be a great way to clean out my stash.


----------



## beejay (May 27, 2011)

Lovely hat and lovely young lady. I believe I will be doing some of these hats for our charity knitting. I think the teens would really like them.


----------



## Janana (Jan 30, 2013)

Thank you love the site.


----------



## iloveknitting72 (Mar 14, 2014)

joy ann said:


> Love the hat on your niece but not so much on the website. Do you think your knitting might have been a little loser, that's the difference? Would love to make but want it to look like yours!!


I'm so proud to hear that, thank you (=
Well, I follow tha pattern as the way it was, there is no difference...but my niece is a little short, maybe the hat is bigger in her head...


----------



## iloveknitting72 (Mar 14, 2014)

I wanna say a BIG thank you to all the members that send me replies saying good things about my work and my niece (=


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Your hat is so pretty and the color is great. Your niece is really beautiful!


----------



## KnittingNut (Jan 19, 2011)

Wonderful job! The hat looks great on your cute niece.


----------



## digiknit (Mar 26, 2011)

Thank you for showing your hat. Your niece looked very stylish and pretty also my favourite colour.


----------



## Keepmeinstitches (Feb 21, 2011)

She seems to be really enjoying the lovely hat. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Ellie in Houston (Mar 10, 2011)

HI - I just found the hat - just what I wanted! 
Ellie from Houston


----------

